# can anyone PC my car or lend/hire me one to do it?



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

hi

looking to get my car PCd in either the belfast or omagh areas but can travel.
just to give any detailers a bit of background on the car ( as it may help estimates cost/time etc), the car has recently been clayed and is polished fairly regularly and is kept clean

thanks

jonny


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

what kind of car - and what colour is it?


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

SwirlyNot said:


> what kind of car - and what colour is it?


renault clio dark metallic red


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

i see you have sent me a pm - cant open it just yet - apparently you have to have more that 10 posts before you can open them - ill get some random comments posted now.....


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

how bad would you say the swirls are? do you have scratches too?


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

I've got my hands on a UDM, waiting on some decent polishes though. How bad are your swirls? How fussy are you? 

Pete


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

mobitune said:


> I've got my hands on a UDM, waiting on some decent polishes though. How bad are your swirls? How fussy are you?
> 
> Pete


swirls arent too bad but i am v fussy:lol:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in Lisburn if that's handy I could do it for you - what year is the clio


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

R6TH M said:


> I'm in Lisburn if that's handy I could do it for you - what year is the clio


its 2002, lisburn is handy yes


----------

